

Only 106,185 people have signed up for plans through ACA exchanges as of Nov. 2 - livestyle
http://www.politico.com/story/2013/11/obamacare-enrollment-numbers-99812.html

======
livestyle
The big question is how many people paid.. not enrolled.

